# Yew: this is "Stratos"



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshooters!

Stratos is made of a one year seasoned yew, carved with knives, chisels, rasps and tons of sand paper up to 2500 grit. The shape is designed for ambidextrous shooters and the grip is easy and safe at the same time. It is lighweight and stylish, the finishing makes the wood's natural beauty and give it a smooth velvety touch, but it does not take away strenght and resiliance to this powerful catapult.

I hope you like it, tips and suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks for watching.

Best regards.

Bob


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks very nice, Bob...well done!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the only suggestion I could possibly offer would be to play with the lighting a bit for the pictures; the glare makes it a little difficult to appreciate the grains in all their glory, but it's obviously a gorgeous piece


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Reminds me of a sports car photo.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Outstanding!

I love this shooter!

Concept, Design, Material..

.. all triple "A"! - great work.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Edit:

I hate it! - Way too sexy to get over it!

And it's unique.. no chance to get "one of those"..
although its name is half of my family name..


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful design.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

My suggestion: get rid of it!
If you like, I could help with that..


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice. I'm sure this took a good bit of time. It really payed off though.

Njones


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

A truly natural beauty!! Its sensual contours and dark complexion are well complemented by that velvety finish!!!

Just AMAZING!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

What a GREAT, GREAT comeback, Maestro!!!!

...when you ask us for tips and suggestions, please do post another type of work... because this one is almost PERFECT!!!

Best Regards ...Q


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Stunning, flowing design.*


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Holy cow man. I'm speechless...


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Gorgeous, the grain is just gorgeous. I love design to.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Another BEAUTIFUL piece!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Exquisite.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

sexy Bob!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh man. This one would be priceless if it was mine. It would never leave my side. The grains and sexy curves are truly amazing. That time finishing it really paid off. Gorgeous!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

suggestions... Don't ever stop doing what you do! I'm sure people would agree with me, you carve the most amazing naturals!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Una chulada mi amigo Bob, las lineas fluyen todo el tiempo como el agua de un río, excelente concepción y ejecución del arte resortero

Un abrazo mi amigo Fiondero


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Bob! This is a beautiful fork, my friend.... Once again, you show us all, just how graceful, and precise the work of a handful of primitive tools can be... There are very few people aware enough to acknowledge , and skilled enough to oblige the natural will of the wood the way you do, sir.... I bet forks throw themselves down to you from their canopies, just to become one of your slingshots, don't they?

There is but one thing I do not love about the piece, Bob.......

That is the enormous vulnerability of it's "knife-edged" base. It does appear to have been what the wood wanted, but I fear that gravity, and some sleepy set of hands, will eventually have their way with Stratos..

I fear it so much, that I'd have a hard time really enjoying the frame...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A Hobba Hobba ! So nice makes me want to hold it
Cheers


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful work Bob !!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful! :bowdown:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> ... you show us all, just how graceful, and precise the work of a handful of primitive tools can *Be*... I fear it so much, that I'd have a hard time really enjoying the frame...


That´s what I like about Lee!

He said sth. about me, and at the same time about this beautiful shooter!

The difference between him and me is that I´d have the opposite

of a "hard time" to enjoy such a masterpiece... 



kind regards,

Be


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to thank everybody for the kind and positive feedbacks as well as for the suggestions. Just to ensure my friend LeeSilva, and the members, the edge base is thick enough and unless mistreated shouldn't break easily. Yew is a very durable wood.

Actually I was inspired by sportscar, keeping in my mind that a slingshot Always must have precise technical characteristics.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A beautiful shooter with good pictures !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Bob! My first thought was that it looked like a sportscar! But Arber already made notice of that... So I'll just say it looks freakin' awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW!

I've never seen such an elegant slingshot before!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Bob,

What tips and sugestions, there is nothing that can be added or substracted from this one!

Probably one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen in my life.

Thanks,

jazz


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> I want to thank everybody for the kind and positive feedbacks as well as for the suggestions. Just to ensure my friend LeeSilva, and the members, the edge base is thick enough and unless mistreated shouldn't break easily. Yew is a very durable wood.
> 
> Actually I was inspired by sportscar, keeping in my mind that a slingshot Always must have precise technical characteristics.


THat's all I need, then...... and once again, I go away inspired by your wonderful work... Happy Easter, Bob!


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mr. masterpiece bob fionda me happy that fork misses the wood of the tree of tales majia where wands are removed majicas


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That ergo look, the grain, the finish...everything is completely AMAZING!!  You shoul be very very proud of this piece :bowdown:


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my God! The details, the shape, the grain and the finish makes it look like o e of those ultra high resolution graphics. Yeah, or you could say that it looks unreal.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sculptural wood art!  Stunning


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, a stunner.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dang, Bob


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

shire beauty 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Gorgeous! very sexy curves and an excellent finish!!! Love the design!! indeed looks lake a supercar.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I thank everybody's feedback, I do appreciate and I'm glad you like it. Sorry my comp doesn't work with multiquote (or it's my incapacity to do it) so I'm not able to reply to any single member.

I've been working at this slingshot for many hours, the original fork was not so nice and I had to carve deeply to find out this shape.

Thans again and best regards.

Bob.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Simply Awesome! Nice to see a new one from you!!!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

great aesthetics ...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad to see their works, my sincere admiration.

A big hug my brother Bob :wave:


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

That is amazing I love this SS


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Real slick shooter mate.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...the only suggestion I could possibly offer would be to play with the lighting a bit for the pictures; the glare makes it a little difficult to appreciate the grains in all their glory, but it's obviously a gorgeous piece


I agree that the lighting doesn't show the grain at it's best...but it does show the lines of this piece very well. It's a tradeoff, I guess.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Exhilarating.

















Added FAV pics for ref


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Again, thank you for your feedbacks and tips. It's important to me to have your impressions, good or bad, in order to improve my work. I never stop learning.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't believe I didn't see this before now!
Phenomenal work on this one, Bob! I think it is my favorite of all your great slingshots :wub:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I just can say:" :bouncy:


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

No words....!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

To me it looks very sexy


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy... its so beautiful !


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I reminds me women body, what gives me one idea what i want realise


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

How is it possible to make something so breath taking?! U never seize to amaze me. Your hands and mind are truly gifted. This is beyond words.


----------

